# our second week feeding raw how are we doing?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is our menu for the past week what do you think? Are we doing okay? We have 2 books on order for feeding Raw and hopefully they will be here this week.


Monday 6:00am 14oz of chicken leg quarters
6:00pm 14oz the same

Tuesday am 14oz a mix of ground chicken, mackerel, eggs and garlic
pm pork back ribs

Wednesday am 14oz of boneless skinless chicken breast
pm 14oz of pork back ribs

Thursday am 14oz of a mix of ground chicken, mackerel, eggs
pm 14oz chicken quarter

Friday am 14oz chicken leg quarters
pm 14oz beef back ribs

this morning a mix of ground chicken, mackerel, eggs, and garlic


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

next week I will be adding liver and hearts


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd love to be able to feed raw, but I can barely handle touching the packages of raw meat without that making me feel nauseous. Luckily, I'm able to give the soup bones to the dogs, but the other night I almost got sick looking at the package of pork hocks. I will never buy those things again. Ew. 

Your menu looks like something any dog would love!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How is you dog processing the ribs? They were to dense for Jax.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

You have a lot of variety for just starting on your second week, but if your dog's handling it okay, i.e. no loose stool, then I guess it's fine. Also, if your dog is able to eat most of the beef rib bones I would give boneless chicken that day, otherwise that's fine too. I wouldn't introduce two very rich foods in the same week though. Just pick liver OR heart for the next week.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> How is you dog processing the ribs? They were to dense for Jax.


 she had no problem with the pork back ribs but the beef ribs seem a little to dense


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I won't feed rib bones. Pork necks are fine though.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Verivus said:


> You have a lot of variety for just starting on your second week, but if your dog's handling it okay, i.e. no loose stool, then I guess it's fine. Also, if your dog is able to eat most of the beef rib bones I would give boneless chicken that day, otherwise that's fine too. I wouldn't introduce two very rich foods in the same week though. Just pick liver OR heart for the next week.


 
her stool is perfect she was a little constipated on Tuesday I will slowly start with just liver next week 
:toasting:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I won't feed rib bones. Pork necks are fine though.


 thanks I will add that to my list


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

fyi - heart is considered muscle meat, not organ meat.

I don't see pumpkin in your mix. Add some of that for fiber and it should help the constipation. Depending on the type of RBM, you may need to adjust the MM. That will also help with the stool.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> fyi - heart is considered muscle meat, not organ meat.
> 
> I don't see pumpkin in your mix. Add some of that for fiber and it should help the constipation. Depending on the type of RBM, you may need to adjust the MM. That will also help with the stool.


 
sorry I forgot my wife did add pumpkin and yogurt to the ground chicken mix she made


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just give her a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin. You don't need to mix it.  btw...it took Jax awhile to eat it plain. I have no idea why.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Just give her a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin. You don't need to mix it.  btw...it took Jax awhile to eat it plain. I have no idea why.


thank so much for your input I am feeling more confident that we are doing it right! can't wait for those dam books to be delivered!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> fyi - heart is considered muscle meat, not organ meat.
> 
> I don't see pumpkin in your mix. Add some of that for fiber and it should help the constipation. Depending on the type of RBM, you may need to adjust the MM. That will also help with the stool.


my pup found a pumpkin that we didn't use for halloween... im going to have to get some more of them, he loves attacking them, chewing, growling and even barking when he cant get a grip lol its the first (toy) that he actually uses longer then 5 minutes


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I gave my dogs very small beef rib bones tonight as their RMB's...an hour later they are still crunching. Not something I'd buy to feed, but they came in my ration of meat from my co-op.

I really don't like to give the harder bones as part of a "meal"...to me these are more recreational chews, and I fear a broken tooth or a fight breaking out between Kacie and Onyx!
I'll pull them soon if they aren't eaten~ as they dry out, they will splinter.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've never fed raw so I'm not so educated on it. Do they eat the bones?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, raw bones are part of the diet. Weight-bearing bones are a bit hard, so only softer bones are usually fed. But because cows are a bit older at butchering, their bones are all harder. I usually don't feed any beef bones.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope to one day eventually be able to feed a raw diet. Right now I'm a broke college kid. lol. However, we will fork over more for our dog's food than our own. Teehee.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Heagler870 said:


> I hope to one day eventually be able to feed a raw diet. Right now I'm a broke college kid. lol. However, we will fork over more for our dog's food than our own. Teehee.


Feeding raw for us is actually cheaper we were feeding Orijen with a can of merrick a day

orijen 80$ a month
merrick can 3,50$ a day

appox 6,00$ a day

raw cost us about 2$ to 5$


----------

